
IBM gets a patent on “out-of-office” e-mail messages–in 2017 - msq
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/03/effs-stupid-patent-of-the-month-ibm-claims-ownership-of-out-of-office-e-mail/
======
mtarnovan
Fortunatelly IBM decided to do the right thing:

Update 3:53 pm: Asked about EFF's criticisms of the patent, an IBM
spokesperson said that "IBM has decided to dedicate the patent to the public."
The company notified USPTO today that it will forego its rights to the patent.

